# Making Resin Driver Figure



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wanted my latest cars to have drivers that are not wearing helmets, so I decided to try and make my own.

I picked up a "Smooth-On" pourable resin kit.

Here is the resin master that I am using, set up to make the silicone mold. The master is at least a second generation copy but, even if I lose detail, I don't think it will be noticable,










Silicone poured.










Taking the master out of the cured silicone.










The master out.










Resin poured.










Resin cured.










It had to cool before I try to take it out.

I will go take it out now.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn, you do make it look so simple.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is the first time I ever tried this. It is much easier than I thought it would be but, it is also much more expensive than I expected. Right now my 3 drivers are averaging a cost of $17 each.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> This is the first time I ever tried this. It is much easier than I thought it would be but, it is also much more expensive than I expected. Right now my 3 drivers are averaging a cost of $17 each.


1st of all, :thumbsup:Congratulations on joining our Honored & Exclusive Guild of Resincasters ! You are now part of the most exclusive Brotherhood on the Hobbytalk board !:thumbsup: I am proud of you !


The more you make the more the costs amortize down like in any manufacturing operation. Normally when I renew my supplies If it costs $36.75 for Micromark silcone mold rubber & $32.95 for the casting resin then I just divide it by the amount of parts & bodies made.

Logically, if I spend $ 69.70 for both supplies & just make 10 bodies then it costs me $6.97 for each but if I make 20 bodies then its just $3.48,
40 bodies then are $ 1.74 and so on.
Its just like the difference between why a Rolls Royce is more expensive than a Hyundai & why the have to sell X+ # of cars to make $$$ if the tooling costs them X amount.

When you have made 30 Drivers they will be $ 1.70 each so don't worry !
Be happy !!

Once again, Welcome to our Fraternity !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Right neal. 

Maybe offer a few for sale here to the fellas??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great First body pour...*



micyou03 said:


> This is the first time I ever tried this. It is much easier than I thought it would be but, it is also much more expensive than I expected. Right now my 3 drivers are averaging a cost of $17 each.


Micyou03,

Hey welcome to the resin-casters High-lupa-lah club! 

Yeah like Neal said the cost goes down as you make more. I can get a bunch of bodies and stuff from a Smooth on kit.

Also there is stuff I buy at Hobby Lobby that cost 20 bucks that is a 2-part mix. It has a consistency like clay & comes in two tubes. One tube white and one tube yellow. You just break off a little of each, mix by hand till all is yellow. Form over the item and it dries in about 20 min. This uses less mold rubber than the pour method. 

Alot different than the 6 hours it takes for smooth-on rubber. It is good stuff as I have my first Fake Poop mold made up out of it and it is still making Fake Poop very well today...that was several years ago.

When making small molds I use the 2 part fast hand mix to save my Smooth-on Pourable rubber to make molds of slot car bodies.

You did a great job man...body on Dude!:thumbsup:

Bob...I will go take some pictures for you in just a bit...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks. So far I poured three drivers. The third one got an air bubble in his neck and came out headless.










Once I have six good drivers I will make a mold that will do six at a time.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't get the white to photograph well but, except for the right ear on the driver on the right they look good. The ear won't be noticeable on the driver when he is driving. I will be happy to sell some. However, these are 1/43rd scale, too big for HO.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> The third one got an air bubble in his neck and came out headless.



I'm sure Zilla would be interested in the headless wonder!  rr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

put me down for a couple when you are ready to sell. you used an awful lot of rubber for one mold. in future, when you have a single, try to do a couple singles together. maybe a hood scoop or a supercharge/blower, etc...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wanna flip for it rr...*



roadrner said:


> I'm sure Zilla would be interested in the headless wonder!  rr


lol you know me well rr...

1/43...nope that is to big for me but, very kewl stuff micyou! You are doing well and jumping right into things. Awesum!!

Here is a picture of the two part Amazing Putty I mentioned in a few post up from this one.










Will be posting up the how to do it on my thread. Don't want to Hi-Jack micyou and his amazing head and de-headed molding thread.

micyou,

Save that body without a head  as you may find some action figure head (Star Wars, Simpson's, etc...) or some cereal toy head for that body. 

Bob...heads I win, tails you loose...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Soon I will be making 8 at a time.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just be on the lookout for the Invasion of the Body Snatchers now...*

Red and yellow, black and white, all are precious to his sight, Jesus loves the little slot car people of the world.

I think Nuther Dave used this in another thread a while back. Great now it is stuck in my head FOREVER..........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Bob...Send more brains...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

send more cops


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, micyou! I was going to ask you to put something in a picture with one of these cars so I could get an idea of the size, and you already did!  They look to be about the size of an AW clam shell, maybe a tad bigger for the full size cars. I'm not ready to give up on HO yet, but these resins you've been doing sure have me thinking when the time comes to move up a scale, it won't be "that" bad!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

